

Anonymous hacks Apple server, pastes usernames and password hashes - mef
http://pastebin.com/tkmZDG9m

======
andyb
Not Anonymous. Nowhere does it say it was Anonymous or any affiliate. And this
article ([http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/apple-website-hacked-
coul...](http://www.geek.com/articles/apple/apple-website-hacked-could-be-
targeted-by-anonymous-2011074/)) linked elsewhere on HN specifically says the
hacker denied being linked to them.

~~~
mef
The tweet by the Anonymous twitter account seems to indicate they _did_ have
something to do with it:

<http://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousIRC/status/87426935390609408>

Also, the geek.com article you listed states that there is no connection
between the hacker idahc and the pastebin, which does not preclude Anonymous
from having pasted it:

    
    
      "After idahc successfully discovered vulnerabilities on an Apple business website, a dump of more than two dozen usernames and hashed passwords appeared on Pastebin — though he claims the data was not posted by him. "

